

Protocol-Oriented Programming in Swift - tosh
https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2015/?id=408&wwdc=1

======
applecore
So, protocols are essentially interfaces for structs?

~~~
pacala
Yes. Simple. There is code [interface implementations] and data [structs].
Elementary. Except that our industry went on a wild goose chase, declared that
everything is an object and everything that isn't an object doesn't matter,
then rallied around a programming language with poor support for data. 25
years of walking on one foot. Time to discover we have two feet and start
running.

------
panamafrank
no safari no play... i bet they're fun to party with.

